# king of the hive



## river_rat2005 (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice greg lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

jealous lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I've seen hives that look like those. Not that they have honey in them mind you. 

Yup, jealeous.


----------

